# PWG All-Star Weekend 9



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

Incredibly interested in seeing how Trent's post-WWE career unfolds. I have a feeling he's destined for huge things on the indys.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

TRENT BARRETTA IN PWG



Spoiler: TRENT BARRETTA IN PWG



:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

obby said:


> TRENT BARRETTA IN PWG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second this comment. I always loved Trent's work, really solid underutilized talent. Some great names added to the card. 

As much as I *hated* Callihans/Youngers regular matches I'll think I'll enjoy a bloody insane gimmick match. I can see this being crazy, I mean panes of glass,barbwire , thumbtacks kinda crazy. 

Can't wait for more matches to be added and see what London is doing. :mark:


----------



## duttanized (Oct 2, 2012)

I hope Teddy Hart, Alex Shelley, and The Briscoe Brothers are brought in. Would lose my shit if we got to see Ibushi and Omega vs the Young Bucks on Night 2 as well!


----------



## MarkL316 (Jun 28, 2008)

PWG carry on being fucking awesome! I was wondering when Gargano and the DGUSA stars were gonna debut in PWG! I literally cannot wait to see some of the matches they thrown on! I am assuming Callahan or Younger will face Cole for the title on night 2. I just hope they get Tozawa and Cima added to that card as well! Ibushi and Omega would just be the icing on top of the already amazing cake!


----------



## DMC6162 (Aug 27, 2011)

Holy. Shit.


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

Every time I see PWG make a new announcement for these shows...











Kevin Steen joked on Twitter about wanting to do commentary for the main event of N1. PLEASE LET THIS HAPPEN!:mark: I LOVE Steen on commentary.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Wait, so Younger vs Callihan is going on three events in a row?

:kobe


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

This could be a super stacked show my god :mark:


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

obby said:


> Wait, so Younger vs Callihan is going on three events in a row?
> 
> :kobe


Yes its a best of 3 series its ties 1 to 1. Cant fucking wait for this. I love steen cause he marks out on commentary all the time its great. This should me amazing excited to see Beretta and DGUSA guys. 

Sent from my MB855 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## OLE4Life (Jan 2, 2013)

I really like Sami and Drake, but can you imagine a Drake vs Steen match? What's Steen really good at? Dishing out punishment. What's Drake really good at? Taking punishment. It would be nasty.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Chances are I'd skip a Steen vs. Drake match. Other than HAVING to respect him for what he does to his body, I just don't like Drake as a worker at all. He can't capture me or hook me, nevermind keep me invested and make me give a shit about any FIP segments or heel comebacks or anything else for that matter. Just the definition of a bland, boring, uninteresting worker that kills himself as a means of getting respect/admiration.

Of course I'd like for someone to prove me wrong, but that's my opinion on him from what I have seen. I don't even think Steen could get a decent match from Drake, in my opinion.


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

Drake's definitely a better hardcore worker than he is a regular worker. I think he's pretty good considering he was trained by American Kickboxer, who from what I've seen also wasn't that great. I'd honestly never heard anything about Hero or Rotten training him prior to him being added to the roster page.


----------



## rockdig1228 (Mar 16, 2004)

While I haven't been the biggest fan of Sami and Drake's matches, Guerrilla Warfare is going to be something else. Those two are insane.

But more exciting to me is that we'll see Baretta, Gargano, Fox and Del Sol in a PWG ring. Trent seems like a natural fit for PWG and I hope it works out for both parties. Also, it's a shame Del Sol missed out on a match with Generico in PWG, since their DGUSA matches were all pretty entertaining... those matches in front of hot Cali crowds would probably have been even more fun. Nevertheless, this is going to be an awesome weekend of wrestling!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

TRENT, LONDON, GARGANO.

oh and the topper for me, SAMI CALLIHAN VS DRAKE YOUNGER IN A GUERRILLA WARFARE MATCH. :mark:

Yeah, someone is gonna die. Probably Drake. Lets hope it doesn't look like shit. 8*D

This is all hype without knowing what Adam Cole will do too. My word.


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

Younger is the pits. His whole routine is based around doing stuff that obviously really hurts, but pretending it doesn't.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

So many debuts and returns, so little time. :mark:

All the hype about Trent, London and Gargano we're forgetting about Samuray Del Sol's debut as well as AR Fox and Jay Lethal. Add on top of that Steen, Cole, SSB, Dojo Bros, ICMG and The Unbreakable Fucking Machines and it's stacked as hell. Will probably see The RockNES Monsters on top of The Young Bucks and Willie Mack. Jesus christ.

STACKED. 
EXCITEMENT.
SHOWS OF THE YEAR.


----------



## dodo dragon (Jun 24, 2012)

AWESOME wrestlers on the show. I cant wait to see Trent in my favorite company!!! I'm also looking forward to see Fox and Del Sol in PWG.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

I remember going 'FUCK YEAH, 1 MORE EXTRA Good-Great MATCH ON THE CARD" when Joey Ryan went to TNA. And then dat Sami/Drake series happened...


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

Anyone think there will be more talents announced? Personally I'd love to see Alex Shelley. So many potential great matches. Shelley/Gargano, Shelley/Trent?, Shelley/Cole, Shelley/London


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

they got 22 guys announced so far. That's pretty much a full card. Maybe a couple more guys but I can't imagine too many more.


----------



## DMC6162 (Aug 27, 2011)

TJP and O'Reilly added and some Matches announced

Fox vs. Steen on Night Two
Trent Barreta vs. Roddy on Night One :mark:
Swann, Ricochet & Fox vs. SSB & Del Sol :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

DMC6162 said:


> TJP and O'Reilly added and some Matches announced
> 
> Fox vs. Steen on Night Two
> *Trent Barreta vs. Roddy on Night One* :mark:
> Swann, Ricochet & Fox vs. SSB & Del Sol :mark::mark::mark:


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Son of a, they actually did it.

Awesome.


----------



## duttanized (Oct 2, 2012)

Maybe it's just me, but I'd love to see Dojo Bros/Young Bucks on Night Two for the titles. Gargano/Perkins would be sweet IMO.

Also, I love Trent and Cole as much as the next fan but I really hope Roderick gets his title run soon.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Trent Barretta vs Roderick Strong possible PWG MOTY contender :mark:


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

DMC6162 said:


> Swann, Ricochet & Fox vs. SSB & Del Sol :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Roddy killing smaller guys is one of my guilty pleasures in life.  RODDY.
That six man sounds OFF THE FUCKING CHAIN.
Meh on Fox vs. Steen, but whatever. STEEN.

This weekend should be the most entertaining weekend of shows in the whole for the US and possibly the world this year, and if it isn't, I'd like to see the show that's above it. 

PEEDUBGEE. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## THECHAMPION (Dec 24, 2009)

FluxCapacitor said:


> Roddy killing smaller guys is one of my guilty pleasures in life.  RODDY.


Mine too. 

But Trent? isn't small.

He's taller and outweighs Roddy (by 2 inches and 15 pounds according to their billed height/weight.)

Trent's match being with Roddy is very disappointing to me actually. Because it wastes Roddy. (not to disparage Trent)

You've got guys like Swann, Del Rol, Ricochet, Paul London, and AR Fox in town. The best use of Strong would be two singles matches against 2 of those smaller guys.

Or by having a singles match and a tag match with Cole.

Something like Cole/Strong vs. The Young Bucks on Night 1 and Strong vs. Del Sol on Night 2 (so Cole can defend the title on Night 2.)

I'm sure the match will be fine though.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Trent's appearances will no doubt be more scarce than a few of the high flyers. I don't see a problem with booking Trent vs Roddy in a dream match. Del Sol doesn't have a match for Night Two does he? Make that vs Roddy. Problem solved.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Well I'd assume we'll get a DoJo Bros match (which I'm all in favor for) but it's fine because it's not like Roddy is going anywhere and if Del Sol (unless he goes to WWE) and Fox really hit it off you can just bring them back for a match then. 

And no London vs. Strong match ever again. Still recovering from that BOLA 2010 match.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

They might have something for him on night 2 as far as Roddy vs one of the smaller guys.

Sent from my MB855 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I know Swann should be back for more PWG appearances. Ricochet is a given. I'm only unsure about guys like Gargano, Fox, & Del Sol b/c they could simply be bonus talent for the big weekend. Having to play it by ear when it comes to them. Fact that Gargano & Del Sol are even going to work for PWG is a gem in of itself. Regardless if they got the chance to work a great dynamic vs Strong.


----------



## THECHAMPION (Dec 24, 2009)

On the Gargano front I'd be a little disappointed if he didn't team with Chuck.

FIST/Young Bucks at C-Rex 3 (4?) was amazing and I'd like to see it in PWG.

Also Strong/Trent being called a dream match is amusing to me, as someone who thinks it'll be a good match that's absurd.

Austin/Hogan is a dream match. Just because it's the first time a match is happening and it could be good doesn't make it a dream match.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

So its just not your dream...


----------



## THECHAMPION (Dec 24, 2009)

xzeppelinfootx said:


> So its just not your dream...


Doesn't matter. Your personal dream match and things that you call a dream match are different.

If my personal dream match is Hornswaggle vs. Kelly Kelly in a thumbtack match it doesn't make that a dream match.

And let's be honest, it was no one's dream match. No one was talking about how it needed to happen one day, no one would have put it on their dream cards.

PWG announced it and people christened it a dream match because it was a WWE wrestler vs a non-WWE wrestler.


----------



## Tanner1495 (May 21, 2011)

So who do you guys think Cole is going to defend against? I personally think one of the defenses will be against O'Reilly, and maybe the Steen return match? What do you think?


----------



## THECHAMPION (Dec 24, 2009)

They've said Callihan/Younger is main eventing night 1, and if you were to do a Cole/Steen 2 it would need to main event (at least over that, maybe you could do something with The Young Bucks that could main event over a Cole/Steen 2)

And Steen is booked for Night 2, so I'm guessing PWG is gonna hold off on the rematch for at least a small bit.

Maybe I'll be wrong and they'll put it on Night 1, but I'm doubting it'll be this weekend.

Maybe they'll put it on as the main event of the 10th Anniversary show.


----------



## OLE4Life (Jan 2, 2013)

Cole may not defend on Night 1 since the main event is already set. If he does defend on Night 1, he will likely face Elgin, O'Reilly, Cage, or DieHard. It's not impossible that defends against Gargano, but I don't know if they'd get a shot in his first appearance. My money is on Elgin.

Night 2 he will most likely defend against Younger or Callihan. Night 1 they will main event in the finale of their Best of Three series to see who gets a shot at the title, so it's only natural that that shot is the next night. I'm assuming Sami will go over, but Younger is super over, so who knows. Will be stellar either way.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

I think it will be a tag in night one involving Future Shock vs Steen and some random partner like Willie Mack or.....Paul London.:mark: I would pay to see an insane Steen/London promo. 

I'm thinking the same as OLE4LIFE. I'm by no means Sami's favorite fan but I much rather see Cole defend against him at night 2 then Younger. If anyone can drag the worst wrestler in PWG in Younger to a good match, it's Cole.

Can't wait for more matches to be announced. I always say it but I might try go unspoiled for this show.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

I say that about every PWG show and it's happened once in two years, and that was BOLA 2011, although I knew who was going to win that anyway. I'm going to try my HARDEST for ASW9, even if it means not coming on to the "Other Wrestling" forum. :hmm:


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

I was full sure I'd do it this year for DDT4, watched the preview video as soon as it was posted then. It's stupid watching them as they give away the best spots and often results but doesn't stop anyone watching it. I would of killed to of went unspoiled for mystery vortex. You can still come to the other wrestling section as usually everyone does their best to keep spoilers just to this thread.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I just want them to put Gargano in matches with ROH guys because that's something we aren't likely to find outside of PWG. He's a guy that hasn't had the chance to work with some of the bigger US indy guys and I would love to see PWG make it happen.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Give us the dream matches, I agree TF. I'll doubt there will be any pairing in the end that'll leave me soured with the talent signed. Rare chance PWG ever lets me down.


----------



## duttanized (Oct 2, 2012)

Gargano vs Perkins. :3


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Could be fun at least. Perkins isn't bad. He's only the least dynamic guy they could choose out of the tenured folk.


----------



## duttanized (Oct 2, 2012)

He's my favorite, then again, Gargano may only be wrestling one night like Shelley did in the past.


----------



## stryker360 (Nov 9, 2011)

My hope for Trent? is that he flourishes kinda like Lance Archer did moving to NJPW....or DH Smith moving to NJPW for that matter too. It'll be cool seeing Gargano at a PWG show, I see him being a regular


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Other than distance I don't see any reason why he wouldn't be. It would probably help Evolve/DGUSA having one of their top guys working in PWG and doing well there. Might tempt more people into checking out a DVD or iPPV.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

As many expected Cole will be defending his title on night 2 against the winner of Younger/Callihan from their night 1 match. Mixed feelings here for me.

The Bucks will be defending their titles at night one in a match to be announced and will be facing Chuck Taylor and Johnny Gargano in a non title match at night two. Excellent.


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

geraldinhio said:


> The Bucks will be defending their titles at night one in a match to be announced and will be facing Chuck Taylor and Johnny Gargano in a non title match at night two. Excellent.


----------



## Tanner1495 (May 21, 2011)

Two more matches announced for Night 2

TJP vs Samuray Del Sol :mark:
Super Smash Bros. vs Gargano/Taylor :mark:


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

It's about damn time Gargano got into a PWG card


----------



## Tanner1495 (May 21, 2011)

Also London/Steen and Bucks/DojoBros announced for Night One


----------



## duttanized (Oct 2, 2012)

Can't wait for Dojo Bros/Young Bucks II. Easily my favorite match of 2012.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth (Sep 16, 2009)

Jay Lethal vs. Eddie Edwards signed for Night 1


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Merc_With_A_Mouth said:


> *Jay Lethal* vs. Eddie Edwards signed for Night 1


Do not want.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth (Sep 16, 2009)

Inner City Machine Guns (Ricochet & Rich Swann) vs. The Unbreakable Fucking Machines (Michael Elgin & Brian Cage) for Night 2.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Merc_With_A_Mouth said:


> Jay Lethal vs. Eddie Edwards signed for Night 1


Interested to see how they Lethal does. Maybe he can change my mind cause hes never impressed me.

Sent from my MB855 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## DMC6162 (Aug 27, 2011)

This fucking card!


----------



## duttanized (Oct 2, 2012)

Lethal/Edwards?

I'm sold.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

For the most part, I'm really liking the card for this. I don't see much of anything I expect to be bad and plenty that could almost be epic.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth (Sep 16, 2009)

Paul London vs. Trent? just signed for Night 2
=========================================
So the card is looking like this so far 

Night 1 
Third Match in the Best of 3 Series: Guerrilla Warfare
Sami Callihan vs. Drake Younger

Non-title
Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano vs. The Young Bucks

Roderick Strong vs. Trent?

Kevin Steen vs. Paul London

Eddie Edwards vs. Jay Lethal

AR Fox/Rich Swann/Ricochet vs. Player Uno/Player Dos/Samuray Del Sol

Not booked in a match yet.
Adam Cole
Brian Cage
Kyle O'Reilly
Michael Elgin
TJP
Willie Mack

Night 2
PWG Title Match
Adam Cole (C) vs. the winner of Sami/Drake

PWG Tag Title Match
Young Bucks (C) vs. Dojo Bros (Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong)

Kevin Steen vs. AR Fox

Inner City Machine Guns (Ricochet & Rich Swann) vs. Unbreakable Fucking Machines (Michael Elgin & Brian Cage)

Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano vs. Super Smash Bros (Player Uno & Player Dos)

TJP vs. Samuray Del Sol

Not booked for Night 2 yet
Whoever loses between Sami or Drake
Jay Lethal
Kyle O'Reilly
Willie Mack


----------



## duttanized (Oct 2, 2012)

London/Trent added to Night Two :O


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth (Sep 16, 2009)

Willie Mack vs. Jay Lethal added to Night 2

That leaves Kyle to more than likely face the loser of Drake/Sami.

In before they sign Future Shock vs. Elgin & Cage which sounds incredible.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth (Sep 16, 2009)

Just signed Future Shock vs. Unbreakable Fucking Machines for Night 1.


----------



## rockdig1228 (Mar 16, 2004)

Good grief, the cards for these two night are insane. Truly living up to its namesake... this is the closest we've seen to an independent super-show in a long time IMO.


----------



## MarkL316 (Jun 28, 2008)

PWG... FUCK!

Best promotion in the world! 

This card is just fucking UNREAL!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Bucks vs FIST II :mark:


----------



## duttanized (Oct 2, 2012)

Night Two might be Show of the Year.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Edwards vs Lethal will be aweosme


----------



## Russian Hooligan (Oct 20, 2012)

> AR Fox/Rich Swann/Ricochet vs. Player Uno/Player Dos/Samuray Del Sol
> Future Shock vs. The Unbreakable Fucking Machines
> TJP vs Samuray Del Sol
> Inner City Machine Guns vs. The Unbreakable Fucking Machines
> Kevin Steen vs. AR Fox


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

Spoiler: card



*NIGHT ONE*
Future Shock Vs The Unbreakable Fucking Machines

Jay Lethal Vs Eddie Edwards

Kevin Steen Vs Paul London

Non-title Match
The Young Bucks Vs Chuck Taylor/Johnny Gargano

Trent? Vs Roderick Strong

SSB & Samuray Del Sol Vs The Inner-City Machine Guns & AR Fox

Guerrilla Warfare Match
Sami Callihan Vs Drake Younger



*NIGHT TWO*
Jay Lethal Vs Willie Mack

Paul London Vs Trent?

Inner City Machine Guns Vs The Unbreakable Fucking Machines

PWG Tag Team Champsionship Match
DojoBros Vs The Young Bucks (c)

TJP Vs Samuray Del Sol

The Super Smash Bros. Vs Chuck Taylor/Johnny Gargano

Kevin Steen Vs AR Fox

PWG World Heavyweight Championship Match
Adam Cole Vs Sami/Younger​


Not used/my predictions:
O'Reilly Vs Cole for night one
O'Reilly Vs Sami/Younger for night two

Which leaves TJP as the only signed wrestler without a match on a specific date (night one).



Chuck Taylor (@SexyChuckieT) said:


> PWG shot down my new tag name for me and Johnny Gargano. Unfortunately it won't be the Young Bucks vs. N....s in Paris on night one.


:kanye2


----------



## TasteOfVenom (Sep 22, 2006)

This event is looking amazing.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

TJP vs. Willie Mack on night one possibly?

LONDON VS. TRENT? :mark: :mark: :mark:

I WILL go unspoiled for this event. I HAVE TO. I fucking HAVE to.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

Naygros in Paris forever they will be now.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth (Sep 16, 2009)

Figured I would bump this to inform that tickets go on sale Thursday at 11 PM EST/8 PM PST


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I hate to be THAT guy but nothing on either night has me super excited. There's a few matches that will probably be fun but I'm not expecting a genuine MOTYC or a dream match from either card. Bucks vs Dojo Bros will probably rule. Not sure on anything else. None of the new faces to PWG interest me bar Trent. Taylor can fuck off. Gargano is alright with the right guy but he's tagging with Taylor both nights so no interest. Fox. Yeah. Del Sol is fun and that 6 man should be very fun actually. London is always a let down. Lethal can fuck right off. Callihan/Younger in a Guerrilla Warfare Match actually scares me. There's only so many times you need to see Younger literally take years off his life in these matches and it's not like they'll work a smart hardcore match either. Sami/Cole on Night 2 could deliver but I'm not getting my hopes up for it without the backstory they had at Night of Infamy. I'd look forward to a smaller show with the PWG regulars a lot more than this massive Indy Supershow. If they're gonna fly all these guys in then they may as well try and get just 2 or 3 guys in from Japan. I mean what does a guy like Jay Lethal really add to a PWG show?*


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

WTH did this show come from? It's nice that they're showcasing the DGUSA talent and all but I'm" probably going to skip this, I just can't do modern PWG. I really need to stop taking breaks from wrestling though so I can come back here more often smh.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Urgh, Callihan and Younger


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

The worst part about Callihan and Younger doing another match (besides the fact that the match will basically be one guy attempting to murder the other) is I think they're going to put over Younger and have a title match with Cole the next night. Fuck that. Everything else looks good to me on the cards bar wondering which Paul London we're going to see and the feeling that Jay Lethal just doesn't feel like a guy that's going to thrive in the Reseda environment.


----------



## duttanized (Oct 2, 2012)

Matt_Yoda said:


> WTH did this show come from? It's nice that they're showcasing the DGUSA talent and all but I'm" probably going to skip this, I just can't do modern PWG. I really need to stop taking breaks from wrestling though so I can come back here more often smh.


You're going to skip this card? Are you out of your mind?


----------



## WWESRBIJA (Feb 21, 2013)

Pwg is awesome


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Matt_Yoda said:


> WTH did this show come from? It's nice that they're showcasing the DGUSA talent and all but I'm" probably going to skip this, I just can't do modern PWG. I really need to stop taking breaks from wrestling though so I can come back here more often smh.


Really? I think it looks pretty solid. What is it about PWG these days that rubs you wrong?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

> *NIGHT ONE*
> 
> Future Shock Vs The Unbreakable Fucking Machines
> 
> ...


Well, holy fucking shit. Now, I'd like to see PWG giving young SoCal guys a chance, but when I see these cards, damn, I can't blame them. If they can afford all these guys, then let's roll. This is the WrestleMania of indy wrestling. I love pretty much everything except Lethal's pairings. But let's give the guy a chance. If Edwards and Strong can rock in Reseda, then I don't see why Lethal couldn't deliver too.

Steen's matches could seriously rock, looking forward to the FOX match, yeah! I was hoping they would book Cole/Gargano for Night 1, though, they didn't have to book Gargano and Taylor as a team for BOTH nights. The high-flying trios match is :mark:

The Young Bucks matches sound awesome too, particularly the Dojo Bros rematch. :mark:

I'd like to see Drake going over Sami, because we've seen Cole/Sami plenty of times already, but that's not gonna happen. I just hope Drake doesn't die in the Warfare.

I'm gonna go unspoiled for these shows too.


----------



## rockdig1228 (Mar 16, 2004)

JoeRulz said:


> Well, holy fucking shit. Now, I'd like to see PWG giving young SoCal guys a chance, but when I see these cards, damn, I can't blame them. If they can afford all these guys, then let's roll. This is the WrestleMania of indy wrestling. I love pretty much everything except Lethal's pairings. But let's give the guy a chance. If Edwards and Strong can rock in Reseda, then I don't see why Lethal couldn't deliver too.
> 
> Steen's matches could seriously rock, looking forward to the FOX match, yeah! I was hoping they would book Cole/Gargano for Night 1, though, they didn't have to book Gargano and Taylor as a team for BOTH nights. The high-flying trios match is :mark:
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more - for me personally, some of the recent PWG offerings have been a little repetitive so I'm looking forward to seeing some new guys & fresh matchups.

And I'm not big on Lethal usually, but like you said, if Eddie & Roddy can tear it up in Cali I don't see why Lethal can't do the same. The beauty of PWG is that a lot of guys work slightly differently from their usual shtick and you see a lot more personality than you would from their typical personas.


----------



## THECHAMPION (Dec 24, 2009)

I'll be really glad to see PWG finish the Younger/Sami series.

God fucking awful.

Hopefully the winner doesn't take the title.

Very excited to see Johnny Gargano in PWG. Young Bucks vs. FIST rematch in PWG should be awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Jay Lethal vs Willie Mack has been signed?

Ugh.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth (Sep 16, 2009)

I can't fault either of Lethal's pairings too much. Surprisingly, Eddie/Lethal has not happened in ROH yet at this point so that is a fresh match and really the only other option for Lethal had they not gone with him and Mack would have been him/Kyle which has happened twice in ROH so rather than do that, go with the fresher match that likely won't happen again and give Kyle a fresh match as well of him and Sami (more than likely at least.)


----------



## Adam_Cole (Feb 24, 2013)

Proktore... Pogađaj ko je. :

#Drake Younger & #Sami Callihan are fucking machines!


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

> Some unfortunate news for All Star Weekend 9. Super Smash Bros. will not be able to make the shows.
> 
> New match for Night One will be AR Fox/Samuray Del Sol vs Inner City Machine Guns.
> 
> Chuck Taylor and Johnny Gargano will be taking on RockNES Monsters on Night Two.


Pretty bummed out over these announcements. Feels like Gargano/Taylor are wasted being honest. Any word why SSB pulled out? Must be Uno's shoulder injury.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's unfortunate, yet the projected matches given are sure to be all kinds of fun regardless. Can't say it hurts the show to a major degree. 

#getwellsoonuno


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Fuck, this means Johnny Yuma returns. Fuck.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth (Sep 16, 2009)

FIST/RockNES in particular just feels like a total waste. At least Bucks/FIST will be insane.

If not for the fact that PWG likely ate a good chunk of $$ on having to cancel SSB's flights, I would have loved for them to have brought in the Briscoes and put them in SSB's spots. Having them in that 6-man + them/FIST would have been incredible.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Briscoes? By comparison Johnny Yuma isn't looking so bad now.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Fox/SDS vs. Ricochet/Swann should be good but I'm with others feeling not so enthusiastic about FIST/RockNES. But unless there was a good team with an open date (sure as hell ain't the Briscoes) or Bobby Fish was available what are you going to do.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Hmm, I would have preferred Fist vs. reDRagon, hell, even try and bring some DG guys in if they're in america. Are the rockNESS monsters the best they could get? :side:


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

HayleySabin said:


> Briscoes? By comparison Johnny Yuma isn't looking so bad now.


Brisces' promos >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Yuma alone. Lars Only :delrio


----------



## Metal Head Mike (Feb 19, 2013)

Sounds Like a great card for both nights


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth (Sep 16, 2009)

HayleySabin said:


> Briscoes? By comparison Johnny Yuma isn't looking so bad now.


Just because it has been a long time since they have been regularly great doesn't mean that they are incapable of being great. Their recent match with Kyle/Fish shows that, in addition to their Wolves match to a lesser extent. Plus, it would have been fresh usage out of them in pairings by having them face Swann/Ricochet/Fox plus Gargano/Taylor on the next night.

Oh well. Too much wishful thinking on my part. The cards look fantastic regardless.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Match vs the Wolves was atrocious & vs Red Dragon was quite underwhelming to say the least. I've come to expect little to nothing from them in tag team matches.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth (Sep 16, 2009)

Wolves match I won't really debate personally since that has been a very 50/50 match among most I have talked with, but I thought them/Kyle & Fish was really good, but to each their own. 

Won't really know how they will deliver until they are put in a position to deliver, which is where ROH has really failed them over the last year once the ANX feud ended.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'll fully welcome a good Briscoes match if brought back to PWG. Like I said, I've only come to _not_ expect such a thing. Rather see Jay back over Elgin though. I could compromise there.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

The feck happened to SSB anyway?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Spoiler: SSB. dont click if you havent seen/ dont know results of DDT4



Uno fucked up his shoulder against the Unbreakable Fucking Machines at DDT 4. Although, I still wouldn't have minded a makeshift tag team with Stupified. Maybe put Willie Mack under the mask and make it painfully obvious that it is him (show his black skin, have his afro comb etc) but have both Mack and Stupe be completely oblivious to it. Would be hilarious, IMO.

Or even failing that, just have Stupified in a singles match instead of Jay Lethal. :side:


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

FluxCapacitor said:


> Spoiler: SSB. dont click if you havent seen/ dont know results of DDT4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They wreslted at 2CW a week ago. I guess the flight is expensive or something..


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ok, now this makes NO sense whatsoever.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

EmbassyForever said:


> They wreslted at 2CW a week ago. I guess the flight is expensive or something..


Did they? Okay then, my mistake.

I don't have a clue then. It is probably the flights.


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

FluxCapacitor said:


> Did they? Okay then, my mistake.
> 
> I don't have a clue then. It is probably the flights.


They did not wrestle for 2CW at the latest events. They were a late minute cancellation. There is something going on there.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Player Uno is injured, duh!


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

So I was right? :hmm:


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

enlightenedone9 said:


> They did not wrestle for 2CW at the latest events. They were a late minute cancellation. There is something going on there.


Really? I remember reading that Steen was injured and Franky The Mobster replaced him.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

I thought Uno dislocated his elbow at DDT4? By the way he was clutching it and pulling on the ring post to snap it back in. I dont know elbow by i dislocated my knee and had to use crutches for like a month so he probably is rehabbing. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

Player Uno dislocated his shoulder. He is netter now but wasn't booked. SSB's next booking is wrestlecon.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Concrete (May 28, 2010)

EmbassyForever said:


> Really? I remember reading that Steen was injured and Franky The Mobster replaced him.


That wasn't 2CW that was SCW. I blame indy wrestling for that confusion.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

This card has a who's-who of Indy talent. Might just have to check out my first ever PWG card.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Ok, now I'm confused, because they wrestled at least few times after DDT4:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm too busy wondering who booked Mike Bailey over Player Uno.


----------



## TTOFS (Mar 20, 2013)

Can't wait to read the results from these events PWG always delivers!


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Results for Night 1 (via pwponderings):



Spoiler: PWG ASW 9 Night 1



Paul London over Kevin Steen via SSP on Steen's back.
The Young Bucks over Johnny Gargano & Chuck Taylor via MBFYB
Eddie Edwards over Jay Lethal (as Macho Lethal)
Inner City Machine Guns over AR Fox/Samuray Del Sol via 630 senton on Fox
Roderick Strong over Trent Barretta via Orange Crush Backbreaker
Unbreakable Fucking Machines over FutureShock via Elgin Bomb on Kyle
Drake Younger over Sami Callihan via Drake's Landing on a chair. Cole attacks Drake afterwards.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

KingCrash said:


> Results for Night 1 (via pwponderings):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus read the highlight of Calliahn vs Younger and it looks terrible. Please don't ever bring this shit to PWG again. 



Spoiler: for result



If Younger wins tomerrow I'll riot



Show looks like a lot of fun, I have a feeling that ICMG vs Fox and SDS will be balls awesome


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

It's PWG, so it's probably a fun show, and I like that they're giving so many outside guys a chance. I just have no interest in watching Taylor, Gargano and Younger. I imagine Machines Vs. Future Shock was fun.

Very interested to see how Trent? handles the indies. I'm a little worried that the lack of mentions for his match means he underwhelmed.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyone have detailed results? Interested to see how brutal the guerrilla warfare was. I second Embassy's spoiler two. It would really put a bad taste in my mouth. Anyway, sounds like a really good show.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

geraldinhio said:


> Anyone have detailed results? Interested to see how brutal the guerrilla warfare was. I second Embassy's spoiler two. It would really put a bad taste in my mouth. Anyway, sounds like a really good show.





Spoiler: Sami vs Drake



Drake Younger vs Sami Callihan
Sami powerbombs Drake from the ring to the outside through chairs which was after the superplex onto chairs
Callihan just stapled Drakes head. And a dollar to his cheek..and apparently another.
German from Sami onto Drake into the tacks who then pours salt on the wounds.
Brian said most brutal match he has seen live and he goes to A LOT of PWG shows
Sami extends his hand out to Drake & mouths “I want a shot when you win tomorrow.”
Adam Cole attacked Drake after the match


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

I was at the show and the main event was brutal. Seemed so out of place at a pwg show....Drake got busted open early and it was just a bloodbath from then on. If you love hardcore stuff youll love it. If you dont, stay away. Whole show was great, with Bucks vs Taylor/johnny and icmg vs sol/fox as standouts. Trent did fine, took a ton of Roddys chops, really nice guy as well.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

peep4life said:


> I was at the show and the main event was brutal. Seemed so out of place at a pwg show....Drake got busted open early and it was just a bloodbath from then on. If you love hardcore stuff youll love it. If you dont, stay away. Whole show was great, with Bucks vs Taylor/johnny and icmg vs sol/fox as standouts. Trent did fine, took a ton of Roddys chops, really nice guy as well.


How was Lethal/Edwards?


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

It was pretty good...nothing fantastic or anything but its worth a watch

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

From PWG's twitter:



> Hey friends.There will be a small change to the show tonight. I feel like 9 matches on the second night of a back to back would be overkill, I don't want a tired crowd by the main event. I was also really upset I couldn't make that Six-Man on N1 happen. So tonight you still get that Face Melting Six-Man Tag when The Unbreakable Fucking Steen Machines take on Inner City Machine Guns/AR Fox!


Holy shit this should rule :mark:


----------



## THECHAMPION (Dec 24, 2009)

Doesn't Steen hate Elgin & Cage in PWG?

Should be a great match either way.

Also I love that PWG put the Callihan/Younger garbage in the main event.

I can just turn it off instead of having to fast forward to the exact moment of the next match when I watch it now.

EDIT: Why won't spoiler tags work for me?


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

Just Drake being over as fuck. https://vine.co/v/bD5Aj3FA1lu

Love how he gets hate and ill laugh after he wins tonight and everyone bitches.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm really happy to see Drake getting such a great response over there. Love him or hate him, he busts his ass every time he steps in the ring.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

peep4life said:


> I was at the show and the main event was brutal. Seemed so out of place at a pwg show....Drake got busted open early and it was just a bloodbath from then on. If you love hardcore stuff youll love it. If you dont, stay away. Whole show was great, with Bucks vs Taylor/johnny and icmg vs sol/fox as standouts. Trent did fine, took a ton of Roddys chops, really nice guy as well.


Seems like they just did a deathmatch to end the best of three series. Pretty much figured the result, let's hope Cole keeps the title tonight because unless he's going somewhere soon there's no reason to take the title off him/put in on Younger.


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

I feel like Trent? is really being overshadowed at these shows, which is why he isn't getting much attention. I'm sure he's doing great, but it's a show filled with amazing wrestlers, so between that, and the response to Drake/Sami, he probably flies under the radar.

I really hope Drake doesn't win the belt. Not that I don't like him, but Cole only won it a couple of months ago, and there are a lot of guys who deserve it more at the moment. Again, not shitting on Drake, but IMO it's not the right time for him to have it right now.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

I think Trent is being overlooked because we haven't seen him for awhile on tv, he wasn't a known indy name before going into WWE and he's in the middle of the card on probably the most stacked PWG shows of the year. But if he impresses and does various other indies in the coming weeks/months then he'll get more pub if he gets a spot in BOLA or shows up for a DGUSA show for example.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Trent isn't being overlooked...he just didn't have one of the best matches..his match was still great though..if he stays in the indies i see him being pwg champ eventually

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Night 2 Results via pwponderings:



Spoiler: ASW N2



Jay Lethal over Willie Mack w/4 Elbow Drops
Gargano/Taylor over RockNES Monsters via Hurts Donut
Paul London over Trent via shooting star press
The Unbreakable Fucking Steen Machines over Inner City Machine Guns & AR Fox via F-5 into Weapon X, into a turnbuckle bomb/Package Piledriver, into an Elgin Bomb on Fox
TJ Perkins over Samuray Del Sol via 450
Kyle O'Reilly over Sami Callihan via triangle choke
Young Bucks over DoJo Bros to retain Tag Titles, The bucks double super kick Diangelo Trinidad (the ring announcer) before the bell and Nick gave Knox a 450 splash before he could count three on Matt
Adam Cole over Drake Younger to retain World Title via O'Connor roll with a handful of tights.


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

4 elbow drops. WHAT. THE. FUCK?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Lane said:


> 4 elbow drops. WHAT. THE. FUCK?


It's kinda his finisher (Hail To The King).

Sounds very good, London is regular again I guess? Thanks god Cole won :cena4


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

Really, 4 elbows is his exact finisher. Yep.


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

Sounds like AR Fox got killed in the tag match. No complaints. Card seems pretty good overall. Really looking forward to seeing Del Sol/TJP


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*4 is overkill for a finish to a match like that. Bucks/Dojo Bros sounds awesome. Honestly nothing else on either card really has me excited though. Still expect two very solid cards though.*


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

I wouldn't really call four elbow drops overkill when it comes to Indy wrestling. Come one, how many times have we seen a wrestler spiked on his head four or fives time before a finish? Although I do agree just one elbow would of been enough. 

I still can't believe he who shall not be named headlined both nights. The talent brought in over the weekend and he gets the top spot. I really don't see the hype and can't see how I can warm to him in anyway. He's by far and away the worst PWG wrestler IMO. Usually turning to PWG would get me away from wrestlers like him. 

Still won't ruin the shows for me anyway. Ricochet, Swann, Trent?, Gargano, Steen, Dojo bros and The Bucks are more than enough to keep me happy. :mark: Just imagine how good it would of been if SSB were involved. I wanted SSB vs ICMG so bad.


----------



## joeysnotright (Jan 6, 2009)

Poor Fox. That sounds like a brutal combination.
Both nights look solid. Maybe one day I'll make the trip to see a show.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Like Drake or hate him but don't ever question his heart and work ethic. Every single time I have seen Drake he has given his all and left everything he had out in that ring for all the fans. I think it is great and what makes PWG better and ahead of the game is because they recognize talent and they put them in positions to succeed. Drake made a name for himself on the east coast and now he is in the best indy promotion over on the west coast making a name for himself. Give the guy some credit for coming in PWG and standing out.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

What they did for Drake was pretty cool. And I want to see the match he had with Sami. I've only seen their first one and I wasn't a huge fan (first and last couple minutes were cool but the rest of the match wasn't much) but it sounds like they did a CZW like death match in front of the PWG crowd which would be a really cool thing to see.


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

Both nights are now up for pre-order on the PWG site.


----------



## Ncomo (Jun 17, 2005)

I just watched a young bucks match... They need less charisma and less psychology while needing more superkicks and flips... I really can't take most of these indy idiots seriously it looks to phoney, I don't like watching wrestling with people I know I can kick the crap out of. 5 minutes worth of bumps in a 10 minute match is so much better than 10 minutes worth of bumps in a 5 minute match. Tell a story, get the crowd into it, have some heat if you're a heel and fire up if you're a face, and be safe with your moves there is some guy's life in your hands.


----------



## Nervosa (Oct 31, 2008)

O yeah....the Young Bucks have no idea how to be heels and get heat. 

O wait, that's right.........they're freaking awesome at it.

Having breathtaking spots and being good storytellers are not mutually exclusive. What makes the Bucks awesome is their ability to do both.


----------



## Lane (Dec 28, 2011)

PREVIEW IS UP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhiiBN3ke2w


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

... Looks amazing. SDS and Ricochet.. no words.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

EmbassyForever said:


> ... Looks amazing. SDS and Ricochet.. no words.


I was marking out like a little kid. I was legit jumping around. :lmao This tag match is gonna be insane. 

Steen vs London looks great too. :mark: I can't wait for this show. I can't see in any way how night 2 can top this.

Inner City Machine Guns are pure gold.


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

^ haha i was running around work showing everyone the night one trailer. Also looking forward to Bucks vs FIST. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Hurry on and upload the Night 2 preview. :mark:


----------



## Icee (Mar 28, 2013)

Can't wait to watch this. PWG has some of the best wrestling in the world.


----------

